# How good will the Nuggets be this year?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PG: Ty Lawson...Andre Miller...Julyan Stone
SG: Andre Iguodala...Wilson Chandler...Jordan Hamilton...Evan Fournier
SF: Danilo Gallinari...Corey Brewer...Darius Miller
PF: Kenneth Faried...Anthony Randolph
C: JaVale McGee...Timofey Mozgov...Kosta Koufos

The team is very athletic and has a lot of defensive potential, but that lack of a real primetime player just has to keep them from being ahead of the Lakers, Thunder, Clippers or Spurs. After those teams, it's a battle for the 5th seed between Memphis, Dallas and Minnesota. I'd bet on Denver being the 5th seed next season - how about you?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Igodula is the 3rd option here which is a good position to be in. And Chandler could challenge for 6th man of the year.

But I would prefer they found one more player to spread the floor.
Only Gallinari can hit a 3 from this group.

I will go out on a limb and say top 4. 

Thunder Spurs Lakers have top 3.
Clippers Grizzlies Nuggets are fighting for 4,5 and 6 on paper. 
Clippers need some help at the wings. 
Grizzlies need help at PG and their bench.
Nuggets need to upgrade their bigs and get some outside shooting.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The Nuggets 2nd unit is better than some teams that will start this season.


----------



## scolon5060 (Sep 10, 2012)

I like what the Nuggets did a lot. Their a really deep team. I'm going to have to agree with others and say they get the 5th seed in the West.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

They should be fun to watch and are certainly deep. I'm not sure who carries this team in crunch time. I see them wearing down other teams, but not scaring contenders. Iguodala's playmaking and defense should help quite a lot. I'd like to see a real post-scoring threat.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

they're full of good but not great players - they'll win 50, and be a pain in the second round


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> they're full of good but not great players - they'll win 50, and be a pain in the second round


Second Round? You see them beating the Thunder, Lakers, Clippers, or Spurs?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

anything can happen and I dont see the Spurs or Clippers as such locks (the Clippers are the Clippers until otherwise proven innocent)


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> I dont see the Spurs or Clippers as such locks


I would be positively shocked if anyone other than the 4 teams I mentioned made it to the Western Conference semis (barring major injury).


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

The Nuggets are better than the Clippers if Gallo can get back to the level of play he was at before he got hit by the injury bug.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

They'll push 50 and could advance a round as long as they don't play OKC or the Lakers. It's going to be a fun year in Denver.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> The Nuggets are better than the Clippers if Gallo can get back to the level of play he was at before he got hit by the injury bug.


Hmm, I dunno about that. The Clippers have two players in Paul and Griffin who are head and shoulders above anyone on the Nuggets squad in their ability to inspire their teammates and lead an offensive surge in crunch time. Jordan and McGee are roughly interchangeable in my mind. Denver may be deeper, but depth won't get them past the first round of the playoffs.


----------

